# Yellow vomit??!!??



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

My pup just vomited quite a bit of yellow bile. I dono why but its strange. Ive been doing a little fast today on both and only one vomited. She has been sleeping a bit with a gradual mood change throughout the day. What do yall think? She is going to the vet soon to get her 3rd parvo shot and rabies. She is on a raw feeding along with the other pup. Raw feeding has been going great but she doesnt dig in like she used to. Has anyone ever experienced this yellow bile? If so, what was the cause? I did do a Google search before making this but I wanna hear what yall think

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

She just did it again and now she is shaky and her eyes are doing a strange thing. Someone know?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe she ate something that you didn't see her eat and she is vomiting??


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Well if she hasn't eaten (you mentioned you were fasting her?) that's why she's throwing up bile, there's nothing in her stomach.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I was gonna say...what she chew up?
be on lookout a toy or something to follow.keep close eye on stool also. keep a good eyey out period


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> Well if she hasn't eaten (you mentioned you were fasting her?) that's why she's throwing up bile, there's nothing in her stomach.


This.

Pups grow daily. If you're underfeeding, they'll 'naturally' let you know by vomiting. Yellowish vomit is usually bile....when a pup is literally hungry, acid will build up in the empty stomach and make them up throw up. At that point, if they didn't get into something to upset their stomach, it's probably time to add a little more to your daily food amount.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

prjwh081810 said:


> She just did it again and now she is shaky and her eyes are doing a strange thing. Someone know?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


go to the VET!


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for yalls help. I do this every Saturday and its the first time its affected her. The other pup was fine so it just confused me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Sometimes when my dog's miss a meal, they will throw up bile.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You go without feeding your dogs once a week? Why?


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> You go without feeding your dogs once a week? Why?


Because I do it and I feel its a good time for them as well. It just how I do things

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

puppies need three meals a day, fasting them is not going to keep their bodies healthy in the long run. I understand you have every right to do it, your dog, I am just curious why? Is there something you know that the rest of us should? hahaha Or just a home grown theory you are trying out?

My boy cant go more than 14,15 hours without a sour belly, he is 4. Some dogs just cant go without food. Maybe you can supplement with some sweet potato chips or green beans other treats if its a weight issue.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

ames said:


> puppies need three meals a day, fasting them is not going to keep their bodies healthy in the long run. I understand you have every right to do it, your dog, I am just curious why? Is there something you know that the rest of us should? hahaha Or just a home grown theory you are trying out?
> 
> My boy cant go more than 14,15 hours without a sour belly, he is 4. Some dogs just cant go without food. Maybe you can supplement with some sweet potato chips or green beans other treats if its a weight issue.


Yes I see what your saying. I do it to clean their colons basically. I do it once a week so I have done it with all my dogs. Normally I give em carrots to supplement and celery

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Fasting one day a week ok for grown dog..not so much a pup...a pup should eat atleast be fed two times a day..I'm want more info on why you do this to a pup.
i think possibly a mis understood tip. cutting the feed on any growing young animal is bad...not just a dog. this is assuming it is fed correct to begin with. i could understand holding one meal...but for some reason..not..just cause..waiting on more info


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

There is no more info other than she has contracted parvo somehow. Now we dono what to do. Will this effect our 6 week who is going to get her first sets of shots tomorrow?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yes everything, anywhere a dog with parvo has walked should be washed with bleach. Your yard needs to be disinfected just because you pick up the waste parvo is present unless you properly disinfect things. I am very glad your pup is going to the vet tomorrow. How old was the dog who got it? Was she not vaccinated? I know some get it even after being vaccinated. 

and as far as food I have heard what you are referring to but typically the dogs are well over a year old so they have all the right nutrients to grow.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

ames said:


> yes everything, anywhere a dog with parvo has walked should be washed with bleach. Your yard needs to be disinfected just because you pick up the waste parvo is present unless you properly disinfect things. I am very glad your pup is going to the vet tomorrow. How old was the dog who got it? Was she not vaccinated? I know some get it even after being vaccinated.
> 
> and as far as food I have heard what you are referring to but typically the dogs are well over a year old so they have all the right nutrients to grow.


Will lysol work for disinfecting carpet? What else works as a disinfectant? 
She decided to goto the restroom in the house today and it just honestly has the worst smell. Almost like death to be honest. 
Right now im giving her sugar water for rehydration and she is 10 weeks and was going to the vet for her 2nd shots. I dono where yall get the budget for this but I should have thought it through. Now we dont know what to do. I definitely need some advice. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

my guess is that is why she is puking. Let me see if I find some threads about it. Good thoughts going your way.

I think bleach is the only thing that will kill the virus. Lysol might not be strong enough

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/45654-parvo.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/59241-parvo-question-newbie.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/44966-parvo-question.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/45142-life-after-parvo.html

for putting weight back on after parvo: http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nut...ht-gaining-foods-puppy-who-survied-parvo.html

*Important Notes:*
The dog will shed virus in its stool for up to three months after recovery, so clean up all piles of poop immediately and put them in the garbage in a plastic bag.
Disinfect all areas, blankets/towels and anywhere the dog has been with 1 part bleach to 30 parts water. Scientifically, this seems to be the most effective dilution used in killing viruses.

Be an RPO (Responsible Pet Owner). Keep the dog away from other animals for three months. Notify your neighbors to update their animals vaccines for Parvo and Corona.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh man I am so sorry to hear this! I cant imagine what your going through. You have no idea where she could have possibly contracted it from?


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Oh man I am so sorry to hear this! I cant imagine what your going through. You have no idea where she could have possibly contracted it from?


No I dont. She goes to petsmart with me but we carry her so not there. She goes outside a few times a day maybe there with all these strays around here. I just dono. We have had her for a little over a month now and we love her to death. We dont wanna lose her. Thank you for the threads ames

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> Oh man I am so sorry to hear this! I cant imagine what your going through. You have no idea where she could have possibly contracted it from?


I know you are in Mass, there is a HUGE outbreak going on right now. A bunch of shelter's I know have lost TONS of dogs because they are not able to keep up. June was really bad at a few. Just be extra diligent when out in public, I try really hard to stay clear of grassy areas I don't know if dogs are on or not.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Found this, looks like Bleach is what you need.

_The only thing that will kill it is a bleach solution, but it is extremely hard to be fully rid of. Here are some advice and links from other sites about it:

"How long does Parvovirus last in the environment? 
The Parvovirus family of viruses are particularly long-lived in the environment, lasting anywhere from 1 to 7 months -- commonly surviving 5-7 months in an outside environment. Due to the large amounts of virus particles shed in the feces of an infected dog (shedding lasts two weeks or more after exposure) and the longevity of the virus, complete eradication of the virus is often impossible.

How can I disinfect an area contaminated by a dog infected with Parvovirus? 
There are many Parvovirus disinfectants on the market, but regular old bleach is still 100% effective against Parvovirus. The dilution for bleach is one part bleach to 30 parts water. Caution is advised for dyed or colored fabrics or objects."

Parvovirus (a.k.a Parvo) Infection in Dogs, Page 2

"Prevention and decontamination 
See also: DA2PPC Vaccine

Prevention is the only way to ensure that a puppy or dog remains healthy because the disease is extremely virulent and contagious. The virus is extremely hardy and has been found to survive in feces and other organic material such as soil for over a year. It survives extremely cold and hot temperatures. The only household disinfectant that kills the virus is bleach.[20]

Puppies are generally vaccinated in a series of doses, extending from the earliest time that the immunity derived from the mother wears off until after that passive immunity is definitely gone.[26] Older puppies (16 weeks or older) are given 3 vaccinations 3 to 4 weeks apart.[21] The duration of immunity of vaccines for CPV2 has been tested for all major vaccine manufacturers in the United States and has been found to be at least three years after the initial puppy series and a booster 1 year later.[27]

A dog that successfully recovers from CPV2 generally remains contagious for up to three weeks, but it is possible they may remain contagious for up to six. Ongoing infection risk is primarily from fecal contamination of the environment due to the virus's ability to survive many months in the environment. Neighbors and family members with dogs should be notified of infected animals so that they can ensure that their dogs are vaccinated or tested for immunity. The vaccine will take up to 2 weeks to reach effective levels of immunity; the contagious individual should remain in quarantine until other animals are protected.[28]"

Canine parvovirus - Ask.com Encyclopedia

Pers onally, I would throw away any bedding that the pup had been using. Any areas the pup has been allowed in needs to be cleaned as throughly as possible with the bleach solution. Parvo is spread through the fecal matter, I'm sure any accidents indoors have been cleaned up (would need to be cleaned again with the bleach solution if that has not already been done), but the yard will need to be picked up as well.

If you have any other animals..if they are adults and have been vaccinated they should be fine. If you have any other pups or kittens they need to be completely separated from all areas the infected pup was in contact with. Remember, shoes and anything else that came in contact with the areas can spread the virus. So basically try to think or everything you can and clean with bleach. _


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear sending positive thoughts your way and keep us updated! Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> No I dont. She goes to petsmart with me but we carry her so not there. She goes outside a few times a day maybe there with all these strays around here. I just dono. We have had her for a little over a month now and we love her to death. We dont wanna lose her. Thank you for the threads ames
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was in Petsmart with my guy, and this lady frantically came over saying to get him out bc Parvo is airborne and since he hasnt had all 3 shots yet, it wasnt safe. So if that is true, it could of very well been Petsmart.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ames said:


> I know you are in Mass, there is a HUGE outbreak going on right now. A bunch of shelter's I know have lost TONS of dogs because they are not able to keep up. June was really bad at a few. Just be extra diligent when out in public, I try really hard to stay clear of grassy areas I don't know if dogs are on or not.


Is the outbreak all over? Or a specific area?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> Is the outbreak all over? Or a specific area?


I heard from Worcester to the water...


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

ames said:


> I heard from Worcester to the water...


And parvo is spreading around alot more due to non vaccination from owners unfortunately. Parvo can survive extreme cold and extreme hot so there isnt really an outside cure unless your yard is fenced and un accessible

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ames said:


> I heard from Worcester to the water...


Sh*t I did not know this.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ames said:


> I heard from Worcester to the water...


Oh wait your talking about Mass alone? Or other states as well?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Got fingers crossed for yall. pretty ruff start.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Got fingers crossed for yall. pretty ruff start.


Day 2 and nala is lookin pretty messed up. She definitely wont eat. She will drink water occasionally but im giving here around 10ml of sugar water every hour to keep her hydrated. Sometimes she wont even hold it down. Vomits anything back up. I dont know yet how this will effect scarlett but I pray they will both be okay. Nala looks so done. She will stand in a certain spot for a long time staring blankly into the space. If yall believe in god, please pray for my pups. Nala definitely needs it. I would post a pic up of her but I feel so bad for her right now. She has lost alot of weight. She is also coolish to the touch. I have a heating blanket on her to warm her steadily and am giving her broth as well as pro biotics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you take them to the vet this morning to start the meds? I would have gone to the emergency vet when i found out but you should already be there. They need to be put in IV fluids and other meds. Sugar isn't going to do much anymore. You do not want them to suffer and if they are too far gone for meds at least the vet can humanly put them down. It's going to be a long road man I hope they pull through OK for you and lots of Good thoughts going your way but go to the vet right now.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Day 2 and nala is lookin pretty messed up. She definitely wont eat. She will drink water occasionally but im giving here around 10ml of sugar water every hour to keep her hydrated. Sometimes she wont even hold it down. Vomits anything back up. I dont know yet how this will effect scarlett but I pray they will both be okay. Nala looks so done. She will stand in a certain spot for a long time staring blankly into the space. If yall believe in god, please pray for my pups. Nala definitely needs it. I would post a pic up of her but I feel so bad for her right now. She has lost alot of weight. She is also coolish to the touch. I have a heating blanket on her to warm her steadily and am giving her broth as well as pro biotics
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She needs to go to the vet ASAP!!! Staring blankly into space is a really bad sign!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> Oh wait your talking about Mass alone? Or other states as well?


I have only heard Massachusetts at this time but from a particular shelter that is a great place but had a shitty owner dump a bunch of dogs on them. The dogs were a part of 4 different shelters so it started and has creeped with cases in the last 4 months. All shelters, well at least at the one I volunteer at, are taking extra precautions because of the outbreak.

Stang sorry I should have mentioned it earlier didn't even think about it til I saw this thread. I am not saying other states do not have it. I am saying the huge outbreak that killed way too many dogs and puppies in the last couple months was issued a warning from Worcester to the water. The outbreak started around Fitchberg

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

ames said:


> Did you take them to the vet this morning to start the meds? They may née to put in IV fluids or something going to be a long road man I hope try pull through OK for you. Good thoughts going your way!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes I got med and I went as soon as they opened. They gave her the iv drip and then sent us on our way. She seemed a tiny bit better but nothing compared to her normal. She have vitamin supplements or something like that. Chicken broth and im forcing vegetable and fruit puree down her. I gave her a bit of pepto for the water poo and the vet gave her a nausea shot. I hope she pulls through. 
What should I do with my other pup? 
Let somone keep her till this is cleared up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Unfortunately she didnt make it.
You will always be loved Nala.

R.I.P. Nala 04/26/2013-07/15/2013


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Omg honey I am so sorry!! ::hugs::

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Omg honey I am so sorry!! ::hugs::
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I just dont get it. She was fine one day and the next she wasnt and died 15 hours later. She never showed any signs of anything up until yesterday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ever since you posted this yesterday it's been on my mind as well, seems so sudden with barely any warning. She had her first set of shots right? Is it possible she had the virus before the vaccine? I'm not familiar with this at all, so I don't know if that is even possible. Where did you get her from? Where there other dogs on premises?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, parvo is one tough ass virus to deal with.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Ever since you posted this yesterday it's been on my mind as well, seems so sudden with barely any warning. She had her first set of shots right? Is it possible she had the virus before the vaccine? I'm not familiar with this at all, so I don't know if that is even possible. Where did you get her from? Where there other dogs on premises?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got her from a Craigslist dumbass. Infelt so sorry for them I wanted to save one but turns out it back fired. I paid 50 $ for a "full bred pit bull" as the ad said. I didnt care what she was. I just wanted to save her. We got her on a friday after I git paid and she seemed really healthy and plump with nice pink gums and no physical abuse but she seemed odly dirty like she had laid in her own waste for a while. We never could get the yellow pee stain off her. So we brought her home and all is well. I work for petsmart so I get 10 $ off simply nourish and I did my homework prior to buying it and it seemed perfect for our budget. She wouldnt eat the dry so we gave her the wet. She loved it till the next day and she wouldnt eat. So we took her to the vet because this isnt normal pit bull behavior and did test and all and she was fine and no viruses or worms and the gave her her first shots. So we kept switching and switching food for around 25 different times. Then one day she pooped worms so we had her deworms. then we came across bil jac for puppys. She fell in love with it and ate 3 bags then ate nothing else. Out of all tbose foods she would eat it once then no more. Well then I started my reasearch and came across raw feeding. Gave it a go (this was 2 weeks ago) and hell she dug in like it was a kid in a candy store. Her stools were perfect and everything till yesterday. She just drifted away very fast. I dono how or why but I would like to get to the bottom of it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry about yelling but,

WHATS THE BEST WAY TO GO WITH MY 6 WEEK OLD PUPPY. IF ITS PARVO ITS IN THE HOUSE BECAUSE SHE HAD THE WAKE UP RUNS. I BLEACHED THE ENTIRE HOUSE AND THE LITTLE ONE HAD BEEN CONFINED TO MY ROOM SINCE YESTERDAY. THEY HAVE HAD CONTACT THOUGH SO IM A LITTLE WORRIED. WHATS THE BEST ROUTE?

EDIT** I do know a pup gets some kind of immunity from parvo thats suppose to protect them till they are 2 to 3 months. Is this correct? It comes from drinking their mothers milk for the first 48 hours.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

This parvo is almost as hard on a yard as the HuMaNiAcS. 
Sad to hear of a wide spread eppidemic as such.
All it takes is one bad breeder, and the wrath ripples off many peoples hearts. Hope the pup can pull through, and hope the other does not contract it.
Very sad to hear that she did not make it. 
May peace and good memories bless yall in this time of hurt and dispare. May the world breathe in the sickness, the wind blow it away, the fire burn it and the water drown it out.

This parvo is a silent sneakey killer. Been reading about how some over vaccinate and cause the animal to be more weak to defend against it. 
Right now you need serenity and a cloak to hide the other pup, because it is very close to home now.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> This parvo is almost as hard on a yard as the HuMaNiAcS.
> Sad to hear of a wide spread eppidemic as such.
> All it takes is one bad breeder, and the wrath ripples off many peoples hearts. Hope the pup can pull through, and hope the other does not contract it.
> Very sad to hear that she did not make it.
> ...


Thank you for your words. What should I do with her. She is only 6 weeks. Any recommendations?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That is awful I am so sorry.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

dealt with parvo many years ago, lost half of 2 litters.

a pox on parvo.

sorry for the loss of your girl.

as to the little one at home still, might ask your vet to do a parvo test now, if she is infected, it would help her chances if treatment is started before her symptoms start.

hugz and hope all will be well.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> dealt with parvo many years ago, lost half of 2 litters.
> 
> a pox on parvo.
> 
> ...


Im pretty much broke after this last vet visit. Walked out with meds for nala. Close to 500 dollars for.the visit checkup iv and meds. What would.you think a parvo test will run?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

sorry, I have no idea, but I do know that costs can run high when dealing with parvo,
depending on the 'strain' of parvo and the severity of the individual case.

sadly the young and the old do not fare well.

it takes about 7 days for the virus to run its course, once you see symptoms, they can succumb to the virus anytime in those first 7 days, but if they make it so the 7 th, day, they bounce back so quickly it makes you cry.

not sure what to suggest for you. sorry.

do some research online for alternate treatments for parvo and ways you can treat them at home.

Hugz.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

When Kain had parvo his one test ran close to 50 dollars. I think it was called an "SA parvo cite"


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Kain said:


> When Kain had parvo his one test ran close to 50 dollars. I think it was called an "SA parvo cite"


Yes its gonna be 50 for the test. 40 for the visit and 18 for the first shots. I think I can find that much but who knows. I wish our vets did billing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Could the vet possibly reimburse you for some of the meds and IV that you did not use?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Could the vet possibly reimburse you for some of the meds and IV that you did not use?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No. They have a no return policy at this vet i goto. Best part is its a 40 $ 1 time fee fer dog per year.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

prjwh081810 said:


> Unfortunately she didnt make it.
> You will always be loved Nala.
> 
> R.I.P. Nala 04/26/2013-07/15/2013
> ...


oh wow RIP Nala. I am so so so so sorry for your loss. What a horrible situation to go though. I hope your newest pup pulls through OK and doesn't get sick. So heartbreaking.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

ames said:


> oh wow RIP Nala. I am so so so so sorry for your loss. What a horrible situation to go though. I hope your newest pup pulls through OK and doesn't get sick. So heartbreaking.


I hope so as well. The vet said parvo lives in your home for 7 years regardless if you bleach or not. WTF kinda crap is that? I might as well burn the house down, claim insurance and start over
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

So so sorry to hear about that hope everything goes well for your other puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

All can do is give shots and hope for the best. i have had couple get it..but made it..once they get it ...they dont again..from my experience . just try to stay positive and do your best.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> All can do is give shots and hope for the best. i have had couple get it..but made it..once they get it ...they dont again..from my experience . just try to stay positive and do your best.


I know to keep the highly hydrated witg pedia light. Whats good for nourishment when sick?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

She may not eat or keep it down the duration


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

how is the little one doing today?


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> how is the little one doing today?


She is always the same. I think she knows that nala has passed though. She does seem a bit depressed but not enough to be of any concern. I think im more concerned. I went to petsmart yesterday and picked up a bag of puppy royal canine. I decided to stop all raw until she is more grown because, nala passed to quick and showed no symptoms of parvo before and ive never heard of parvo killing in that little time frame without symptoms days in advanced but I could very well be wrong

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose a family member. Now your sole focus should be on the remaining pup. Be sure to thoroughly clean and sanitize everything in the house from top to bottom, wall to wall, as well as your yard, dog toys, dishes, bedding, crates/kennels, furniture, everything. Wash your hands with anti-bacterial soap and use a sanitizer after handling anything the sick pup may have encountered prior to handling the remaining pup. Make sure to even clean your garbage cans (inside and outside trash receptacles) and the location you keep them in. Thoroughly clean everything, and I mean everything. Shampoo your carpets, steam clean your personal furniture and bedding. If you weren't a clean person before, then at least for the next few years you will be, lol. You've even got to clean your clothing and your shoes. Disinfect everything from every corner and closet.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

there is a strain of parvo that attacks the heart muscle, most do not survive more than a couple of days.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> there is a strain of parvo that attacks the heart muscle, most do not survive more than a couple of days.


But it happened in a total of less than 15 hours.

And thanks to the other post. I cleaned EVERYTHING. I threw all toys treats bowls and their beddings away. I bleached the entiee floor with 100% bleach and then a 10% bleach water solution. I sprayed the 10% on the carpet beds and couches. And now the pup is confined to my room. We are taking most every precaution and will act fast if dhe does show parvo signs but what gets me is

Parvo poo has alot of blood. Nalas poo didnt. Although it did smell terrible, it smelled this way when she had worms. Im not sure

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

